# Puppy Pricing



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello, my fiance and I are looking for a GSD puppy to add to our home. It is just us and our current 9 year old female GSD. Like most people we want a beautiful, healthy, confident, and well tempered GSD. We went to a breeder today and they were pushing us towards $5000 dogs which were beautiful dogs, but more than we wanted to spend for a family dog. What can we expect to pay for a GSD puppy? We were hoping to find dogs under $2000 if possible....are we still able to get a high quality dog in this price range? We will not be showing or breeding these dogs...just want a good puppy for us to enjoy as part of the family. Thanks for you help.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

For a puppy you can find awesome choices for under $2000. Especially if you are looking at working lines. Show lines might be a little more. Now if you want a finished adult dog, then you can expect to pay more. I say keep looking, especially if they were trying to "push" you towards any particular dog. Good breeders often sell out their litters very fast and will not "push" you into buying anything.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've seen a lot of working line pups for under $1200-1600 who are top quality and come from AMAZING breeders! I've also seen a couple of showline pups from good breeders for $1300-2000, depending on the quality of the pup (pet, show, sport). Most showline dogs I've seen have been more in the $2500-4500 range though, depending on pedigree, quality, the breeder, if they're older and trained, etc.

I agree with Rob. A good breeder won't be pushy about getting you to buy. They are fully confident in their dogs and will even point you in the direction of other breeders if they feel that the other person would have a dog more suiting to you.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG! Run! 
There are a lot of good reputable breeders , that have great dogs, for much less. ( Some are on this on this site). If you want references, say so. We will all pitch in and PM you with great breeders for you to talk to. 

They also have beautiful dogs and can match with you with a dog that fits your needs...and price range.
Kat


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

$5000 is just absurd for an untrained 8 week old puppy. There's plenty out there between $1000-$2000.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

The going rate in my area is $1200-$2200 for a working line pup and about $1500-$2500 for a Showline pup. I'm talking about breeders that I am knowledgeable about and would recommend to someone.


----------



## DJ15026 (Nov 9, 2012)

You defintely can get a quality pet for under $2,000 from a reputable breeder. Stay away from those $5,000 puppies. Where are you located? I belong to the parent club; perhaps I can steer you to a good breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't like the phrase "pet quality" as it has undertones of "lesser quality".....

that being said - many breeders price all pups the same.....the potential is there and it is up to the owner to make of the pup what they want!!! Good reputable breeders still have pups available for $1500-$2000 from titled parents, with good credentials and production records! I have seen some working line pups at $2500 with no better credentials, but these are more commercial breeders who just import females with litters in utereo....and have revolving doors.....

Find a breeder who treats you as an intelligent person, who knows their own dogs as individuals - not as a recitation of the dog's ancestor's accomplishments, and who is not a big business.

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I got my border collie for 200 pounds and he's very healthy and well... Here in UK you can find a great GSD puppy for about 500£, I dunno where you live though.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> I got my border collie for 200 pounds and he's very healthy and well... Here in UK you can find a great GSD puppy for about 500£, I dunno where you live though.


Speedy, prices for puppies of any breed are much more reasonable in the UK and Europe. I don't know why American breeders charge such crazy prices. Maybe vet care is cheaper in Europe, but I doubt it. Maybe American breeders just charge so much because they can.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

you should easily be able to find a nice GSD pup for 2000.

shop around, check the complaint sites on the internet, ask for references, see hip/elbow certifications, ask to see paperwork on the sire and dam......


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> Speedy, prices for puppies of any breed are much more reasonable in the UK and Europe. I don't know why American breeders charge such crazy prices. Maybe vet care is cheaper in Europe, but I doubt it. Maybe American breeders just charge so much because they can.


Wow, that's terrible ! So much for a puppy... I'm glad I live here in UK otherwise I'd never have a puppy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You should be able to find a companion pup for around $2000, $5000 is ridiculous. I'd stay away from that breeder; good breeders don't push you one way or another, they try to find the right pup for YOU. How far are you willing to drive, or would you consider having a pup shipped if it's within your budget?

Who here on the forum is in or near MN?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

A good working line pup I found was $1200-$1500. Please do NOT go by titles alone!! You can breed 2 titled parents and come up with all kinds of issues if the breeder doesn't know what they're doing! I second recommendations from people here. You want to talk to people who have dogs from that breeder. Don't rush this. You can end up with a head ache beyond belief with temperament and health problems if you do!  A good breeder won't push you for anything. In fact, you'll have to 'pass' their interview with you to get one. You'll need to tell the breeder what your plans are for the pup and what you're looking for. Then they can get you a lower drive dog that you'll be happy with. However, these are not couch potato dogs. They require time, training, exercise, mental stimulation, etc. If your reason for getting a GSD is the way they look or something, then I'd highly recommend you do some reading here first. They are a GREAT breed of dog, but not for everyone.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

DJ15026 said:


> You defintely can get a quality pet for under $2,000 from a reputable breeder. Stay away from those $5,000 puppies. Where are you located? I belong to the parent club; perhaps I can steer you to a good breeder.


We are located in Southeastern MN (Winona). Thank you all for the information regarding the puppy pricing. I have gotten a few suggestions for breeders in and around our area so I'll start doing some research with them as well.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

If you lived closer, I could help you out.
Do you ever get over to New England?


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

No unfortunately we don't get to New England for anything, but thank you for the help.


----------



## Karryluis5 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks to all for giving this such nice information about different type of puppy pricing. There are so many online and offline shops available many kind of dogs.


----------

